
Ask HN: What was the first website you ever built (include link) - kentf
What is the earliest website you made, with a link for retro and nostaglia of course :)<p>Here is mine, my Dad&#x27;s Real Estate website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rossfenwick.com&#x2F;
======
etewiah
Nice - does the job ;)

In case you decide you want to upgrade it, get in touch. I've open sourced
some code for creating real estate websites and I'll be happy to help you use
it (for free....):

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

------
jacob14012
First "development" job out of college:
[http://globalsportsman.com](http://globalsportsman.com)

------
kentf
[http://rossfenwick.com/](http://rossfenwick.com/)

~~~
kentf
At least I used valid XHTML :)

